
Pricing models,the freemium myth and why you may not be charging enough - bjonathan
http://www.sethlevine.com/wp/2010/08/pricing-models-the-freemium-myth-and-why-you-may-not-be-charging-enough-for-your-product?
======
petervandijck
Good points actually. Charge business users more than 19.99$/m. If they're
gonna pull out the cc, 34.99 or even more is really the same as 19.99

